# Kernel panic when unloading oss_hdaudio.ko



## ShruggingAtlas (Jan 3, 2010)

I have just installed -Stable from svn on my primary desktop, and almost everything runs with the stability I have come to expect from FreeBSD.

However, I have an HT Claro sound card based on the CMI8788 chip for which I had to install OSS from ports. Everything works fine while the system is running but when shutting down or if I do 'kldunload oss_hdaudio.ko' the kernel crashes.

I have little experience with OSS or kernel level stuff, so any pointers to help debug the problem would be much appreciated.

I have attached dmesg and ossinfo -v3.

Happy New Year to all.

/Martin


----------



## ShruggingAtlas (Jan 7, 2010)

*The plot thickens*

I have been trying to find out what goes wrong, and I can prevent the kernel panic by running:


```
zfs umount -a
```

as root before shutting down.

Alas, my swap space is not large enough to dump on. I will correct this and update this post if I solve the problem, just in case someone else runs in to the same.

/Martin


----------



## ShruggingAtlas (Jan 17, 2010)

*[solved]*

I rebuilt my kernel to add debugging options, and since then I have been unable to replicate the problem.


----------

